# New...and nervous!



## siani (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi there,
I've just been told I have type 2.  I'm overwhelmed, upset, emotional, bewildered and all those type of things 

I've known for about two weeks, but most people don't know yet as I get my head around the whole thing.  Any advice on coping with the first month or so would be very welcome (especially how to keep my emotions in check!).

Thanks!

Sian


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello Siani, welcome to the forum.  There are a lot of us about, so you're not alone!

What advice (if any) have you been given?  Are you diet/exercise only, or have you been given tablets?

Post any questions you have, and shout when you need help.


----------



## siani (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm on medication - Metformin, twice daily.  Also I'm undertaken healthy eating and exercise.  To be honest, the advice I've been given hasn't been the best.  The nurse at my GP has advised that I don't test as I'll get 'hung up' on it, but this left me confused as how do I know my levels if I don't test? 

I've been given an NHS booklet, given the Diabetes UK website and a few leaflets and that's it.  No real advice on what I should, shouldn't be eating, so no diet plan as such...


----------



## siani (Sep 23, 2013)

Sorry... thank you for the welcome and offer of support, it's much appreciated!


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 23, 2013)

First thing to realise is that basically it's all about carbohydrates.  We all need insulin to allow our bodies to process carbs of all kinds (not just sugar), but us T2s either don't produce enough or can't use what we do produce.  That last bit is insulin resistance.  Metformin works by reducing insulin resistance.  It also has an effect on appetite, which can help with weight loss if it's needed.  Weight loss in overweight T2s can have a dramatic effect (I'm living proof of that).

Have a read of the Sticky post at the top of the Newbies thread and scroll down to the Type 2 reading list.

That's probably enough to be going on with, do shout when you need more!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2013)

siani said:


> Hi there,
> I've just been told I have type 2.  I'm overwhelmed, upset, emotional, bewildered and all those type of things
> 
> I've known for about two weeks, but most people don't know yet as I get my head around the whole thing.  Any advice on coping with the first month or so would be very welcome (especially how to keep my emotions in check!).
> ...



Hi Sian, welcome to the forum  A good place to start is by reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter, and you should also try to get a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker - highly recommended by our members  The more you understand about diabetes, the better you will be able to cope with the ups and downs it can throw at you. Hopefully, as you gain better blood sugar control, your emotions will also improve as higher than normal levels can affect mood.

Please feel free to ask any questions you may have and there is bound to be someone here who can help - no question is considered 'silly'!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 23, 2013)

Have a look at Duk web site for a group in your area. Some groups are very good with good speakers. Good luck


----------



## Redkite (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Siani and welcome to the forum


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum a great place to come for help and support. 

Introducing 30 mininutes walks into my day when i was first diagnosed helped,reduced my numbers. 

If you have any questions just fire away.


----------



## Cleo (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Sian 
Welcome to the forum 
It's all a bit overwhelming at the beginning but try to take one day at a time .  You'll be fine . 
Cleo x


----------



## HelenHanfe (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello Sian. Just to wish you a warm welcome.

I myself have been diagnosed T2 over two years and have struggled....but by only having access to this website / forum, in particular, for the last 3 / 4 weeks, it has made a HUGE difference.

The information / advice / suggestions, etc. have been so helpful and informative - and the support, amazing.

I am very much a newbie to this forum but wanted to say hello and congratulate you for getting here, so quickly - I just wish I had found this when I was diagnosed...would have saved a lot of frustration and stress.

So welcome, read everything you can and as per all the advice, do what you can to test / evaulate your readings - it has been an absolute god send, for me and only 3 weeks down the line, my readings, my weight, my general health (& mental state!) have all improved !

Try and stay positive - know only too well how hard it is, but the fact you ar here, right now, can make a big difference !

HelenHanfe


----------



## Mark T (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome to the forum siani


----------



## siani (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you so much for the welcome, it is very much appreciated.  I'll read as much as I can and digest as much as I can, but I'm sure I'll be back to ask questions!

Sian


----------



## Pine Marten (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi Siani, just seconding what people have said here. I'm still a newbie to these forums but have found a huge amount of useful information here! 

I've been diet controlled type 2 for some years, but the advice from my surgery wasn't doing much good and my levels and weight both started creeping up. When I had to start taking Metformin earlier in the year, I decided to google around online and found this forum, and the advice and support is absolutely worthwhile. The GL diet for dummies book (recommended on here) is very good, and you'll soon work out what suits you and what doesn't. Exercise, smaller portions(!), and a healthy diet all mean that I have lost about 10kg since starting medication. Which can't be bad . Good luck!


----------



## Alicat1966 (Oct 5, 2013)

hello another newbie here am type two but exercise and diet only, but feeling reallu tired as well, like you overwhelmed, not told my daughter yet as not sure how she will react her late father died of complication due to diabetes  now I've got it. any ideas


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2013)

Alicat1966 said:


> hello another newbie here am type two but exercise and diet only, but feeling reallu tired as well, like you overwhelmed, not told my daughter yet as not sure how she will react her late father died of complication due to diabetes  now I've got it. any ideas



Hi Alicat, welcome to the forum  Try not to worry, diabetes can be managed well with the right knowledge and application and it is good that you have found this place as there are many, many friendly and experienced people here who will be happy to answer any questions you may have. I'm sorry to hear about your husband, but please do not think that it is inevitable that complications will be in your future. Many of our members have learned how to bring their blood sugar levels under control and are now living full and healthy lives - much healthier than before they were diagnosed!

I would highly recommend getting hold of a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker, which many of our members have found invaluable. Remember, you are not alone in this, and before long you will hopefully have more understanding and more energy to go with it!


----------



## Alicat1966 (Oct 7, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Hi Alicat, welcome to the forum  Try not to worry, diabetes can be managed well with the right knowledge and application and it is good that you have found this place as there are many, many friendly and experienced people here who will be happy to answer any questions you may have. I'm sorry to hear about your husband, but please do not think that it is inevitable that complications will be in your future. Many of our members have learned how to bring their blood sugar levels under control and are now living full and healthy lives - much healthier than before they were diagnosed!
> 
> I would highly recommend getting hold of a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker, which many of our members have found invaluable. Remember, you are not alone in this, and before long you will hopefully have more understanding and more energy to go with it!


Aww thank you northerner, its all so bewildering, but am trying to stay positive,  and this forum, and  the diabetic type 2 for newbies on diabeties.org help as well.  So know what you are saying is true, there is just so much conflicting information.  Put feeling a little positive, and am slowly losing the weight, and doing some excercise.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2013)

Alicat1966 said:


> Aww thank you northerner, its all so bewildering, but am trying to stay positive,  and this forum, and  the diabetic type 2 for newbies on diabeties.org help as well.  So know what you are saying is true, there is just so much conflicting information.  Put feeling a little positive, and am slowly losing the weight, and doing some excercise.



Good to hear - remember this is a marathon, not a sprint and each small improvement will add up and help!  It's what the Olympic cycling team's head coach calls 'the aggregation of marginal gains', and it certainly worked for them in the 2012 Olympics! Start thinking of yourself as an Olympian!


----------

